# Corn vs. ???



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

As corn is $10a bag where I am, I have planned to only throw a few scoops out when I hunt off their trails. Would you advise this or rather go buy juiced/deer kane/cmere deer/etc instead?


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Our walmart has 40# bag of corn for $8 a bag. If you can find some, put a pile of sweet taters out with corn. Deer love sweet taters.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Depends on where you throw them out. I have hunted places that deer would not eat sweet taters. Same thing with apples. One year I got a good deal on sweet feed for horses. I built a trough feeder and kept it full of sweet feed. It took a few weeks but eventually the deer woudl eat sweet feed before the corn. 

I bet you can find farmers selling corn for cheaper than $10 a bag. I have been buying it for $7 a bushel for the past couple of weeks. The guy just went up to $8 a bushel. I plan on putting out less corn this year. I am only baiting 3 gun stands. I am baiting 2 bow stands now. 

I typically don't waste my money on the attractants they sell at Walmart. Corn is hard to beat. Not very nutritional for deer but it sure attracts them. You should be able to find deer apples this time of year. I always establish a salt lick in the area I hunt but I do this in January or February. I have some that are so deep you can sit cross legged in them and barely see out the top of the hole. I generally get a 80lb bag of water softening salt and dump it in the holes in the Winter. Find a rotten stump and dump the salt on top and around it. After it melts in real good the deer will dig that stump out of the group to get to the salt.

Grandpa had a smoke house on the edge of the woods. Years after he died the deer kept the area along the walls of the smoke house dug up trying to get the the salt. Kinda cool. I have not been there in years but I bet it is still like that.

Start asking around to farmers in your area. You will find farmers selling corn cheaper than they do at Walmart. You may have to bring your own bags or barrels. 

Darin


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

A friend of mine put a salt block in a water puddle 20 years ago and deer still lick that spot. I thought baiting was illegal in Va. that any bait would have to be out of the woods by sept 1


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

We are from NC. We can legally bait.

I heard in TN you can hunt over mineral or salt licks. Just not grain of any kind.

Darin


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

I've only been hunting for a couple of years, so I fall victim to clever marketing most times! I will stick with the corn and throw salt out. Don't really want to place a block out this late in the game so they don't spook at it or become suspicious of something new. I was going to hunt out of a blind, got my bow sighted in, got into the blind with the bow and there is no way this is going to work for me! Guess I am going to have to get a lock on in the next week or so! Blind is going to be great for gun season though...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Put that rake to work and rake up some white oak acorns out of the yard. I raked a couple hundred pounds a few years ago....couldnt keep em out.


----------

